# Bocking 14 Baby Comfrey plants!



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Comfrey has homeopathic uses but also is excellent compost for garden use and animal feed. The leaves are used for salves, oils and compresses plus those comfortable with using as a tea (read precautions on tea use). 

They attract bees which helps pollinate your veggies and are a lovely addition to your garden or flower beds...they look like a tropical plant and can easily get 5 feet wide and tall if not trimmed back. They winter very well as I have them out in Colorado at this time. 

4 lovely baby Bocking 14 Comfrey plants, baby rooties!

4 for $10 plus $7 priority shipping including tracking and insurance.

Or 6 for $12 plus $7 priority shipping including tracking and insurance. 

I take paypal, money orders, checks and carefully concealed cash. 

You can pm me or email me at:

[email protected]

There are 30 available at this time!

Pictures below are of a mature plant and top of plant. Photos by Lori Christie posted with her approval.  She will not be selling plants this year. These roots are from plants grown in Washington in Sequim. I got my Comfrey from Lori.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

*26 Left!*


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

*22 left*


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I have 12 left as I started more. I am moving in a week so this is a last call on baby Comfrey rooties!

*Pending sold*


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

For now, I am sold out. These Comfrey did come from roots that were grown in Seabeck, Washington using organic methods. They were certified Bocking 14 and Lori Christie shared her roots with me in order for me to sprout them and offer them for sale here. The proceeds are helping with the costs of my move. 

Thank you everyone! Once back in Washington, I can go harvest Roots from my huge Comfrey Plants on the island which also from Lori's original organically grown Bocking 14 Comfrey plants!


----------

